# Tobago/Trinidad



## bon_cremant (11. März 2006)

Hallo Leute,
normalerweise treibe ich mich meist im Fliegenfischerforum rum.
Nachdem ich aber genau in 3 Wochen für 3 Wochen nach Tobago&Trinidad fliege und dort "nur" fischen und tauchen will, wollte ich wissen, ob ihr vielleicht ein paar Tips (Hotspots/günstige Bootscharter etc.) für mich habt.
Mitnehmen werde ich auf jeden Fall meine 9-er und 12-er FliegenRute, seekrank wurde ich bislang (beim Segeln) nicht.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich und wenn welche Rute ich zusätzlich mitnehmen soll, da ich mir die teuren BG-Ausfahrten ($ 600.- und mehr #d ) nicht leisten kann und will. Fliegenfischertechnisch bin ich sicherlich (theoretisch) bis zum mittleren Thun und Marlin |supergri  gerüstet; ansonsten bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

Danke im voraus und
Tight lines
bon_cremant
(noch 21 Tage ...)

p.s. ... da ich mich selbst dort versorge, will ich nicht nur ökologisch wertvoll, sondern durchaus auch für meinen Kochtopf/Grill fischen.


----------



## Sailfisch (11. März 2006)

*AW: Tobago/Trinidad*

Hallo bon_cremant!

Persönlich war ich noch nicht auf Tobago, hatte die Insel aber schon mal in die engere Wahl gezogen und mich dann näher darüber informiert. Es soll wohl eine sehr gute Tarponregion sein. Auch Bonefish soll in ansprechender Zahl vorhanden sein. Beim Fischen mit den großen Booten (Big Game) soll in verschiedenen Zeiten gute Chancen auf Marlin bestehen, Doraden sollen das gesamte Jahr über in großen Mengen vorhanden sein, wie auch anderer Beifang. Die Charterpreise sind allerdings mit ca 600 € kein Schnäppchen. Du müsstest allerding kein Material mitnehmen, weil dies auf den Booten vorhanden ist. 
Martin Joswig hat Tobago in seinem Angebot. Für die Big Fish (Messe am 18.3.) ist ein Vortrag über  Tarpon vom Ufer und Big Game auf Tobago geplant. Du könntest ja mal bei Martin Joswig anrufen oder mailen, ob der Vortrag so gehalten wird, wenn ja, so wäre das ja fast eine Pflichtveranstaltung!
Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Du uns bei Deiner Rückkehr informieren könntest, wie es denn war.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (11. März 2006)

*AW: Tobago/Trinidad*

Asche auf mein Haupt bon_cremant wg.der nicht beantworteten PN#t
Sorry dafür doch ich hab im Moment soviel am Hals & um 11.30 hole ich erstmal die Tochter zum Wochenende ab|rolleyes!
Werde mich im laufe des Tages aber ausführlicher deiner Frage widmen...:m

PS:habe ich dass nun richtig verstanden,du fliegst auf gut Glück rüber & suchst dir vor Ort eine bleibe...#c?


----------



## stephan_81 (11. März 2006)

*AW: Tobago/Trinidad*

Frag mal bei Thomas Michael von Wildfins!
Der macht da Touren hin und wiß bstimmt mehr!
Schreib ihm doch einfach mal ne email : [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]tom@wildfins.com.
[/FONT]gruß
stephan


----------



## bon_cremant (13. März 2006)

*AW: Tobago/Trinidad*

@sailfish Danke für den Tip habe es mit einer PN probiert
@hechthunter don`t worry - ich habe dort schon eine private Bleibe und Auto.
@stephan_81 Danke für den Tip werde es dort probieren

Noch 20 Tage |laola: 

Tight Lines
bon_cremant


----------



## Hechthunter21 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Tobago/Trinidad*

#6wünschte ich hätt auch 20 Tage zum runterzählen!
Hoffe die PN ist angekommen da ich Trouble mit dem Netz&Compi hatte die letzten Tage...?
Zu den Hotspot´s fällt mir noch auf der Atlantic Seite zb. der Streifen vor "Bird of Paradise Island" ein & the London Bridge Rock...fahre wenn du in Gegend sein solltest auf jeden Fall in die Pirates Bay bei Charlotte´hill vorbei & seh dir an was die Fischer da mit der " HANDLEINE" aus dem Meer holen#6!
Auf der Karribischen Seite unbedingt versuchen die Englishmans Bay sowie Castara Bay zu befischen ... weiß nur nicht mehr genau wann, 
die Schildkröten dort eintreffen um ihre Eier in den Strand einzubringen doch denke mir das i.d.Falle Schilder aufgestellt werden wg.Motorboot Distanz zur Bucht etc.

Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall eine Super Schöne Zeit & würde mich auf ein Pic.hier im Ab freuen im Anschluß...


----------



## Achim_68 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Tobago/Trinidad*

Bootstouren werden von Pidgeon Point angeboten. Ansonsten würde ich mich mal in Scarborough, der Hauptstadt, umhören.
Versuch mal unter den Taxifahrern herauszufinden, ob Mr. MacEven noch fährt, der hat uns damals immer gute Tips gegeben, was günstige Übernachtungen oder Leihwagen angeht.

Ausserdem gibt es in Bucco eine Appartmentanlage, die mitten in einer Golf-Range steht - der Eigentümer war/ ist Schweizer, der sich immer über deutschsprachigen Besuch freut.

Die Infos sind etwa 10 Jahre alt, ich hab damals nen Rucksacktrip durch die Karibik gemacht und war zwei Wochen auf Tobago


----------



## Achim_68 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Tobago/Trinidad*

Englishmans Bay ist der Knaller gewesen, ich kann Hechthunter nur beipflichten


----------



## Hechthunter21 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Tobago/Trinidad*



			
				Achim_68 schrieb:
			
		

> Englishmans Bay ist der Knaller gewesen, ich kann Hechthunter nur beipflichten


Hey Achim #h,wie klein die Welt doch wird dank AB,
etwa auch die Sonntag´s Schule besucht |rolleyes!?
Nehme mal stark an dass es diese Highlight auch vor 10 Jahren schon gab#6!!!


----------



## Rausreißer (14. März 2006)

*AW: Tobago/Trinidad*

Na, Du hast es gut, was für ein Winter hier…
obwohl man sagt ja, Schnee ist auch nur Wasser was auf schick macht.

Ich wurde zum waten auf jedenfall ein paar Extra Schuhe mitnehmen.
Günstige knöchelhohe Turnschuhe oder dergleichen die man zum Ende des Urlaubs auch verschenken kann. Ein Notwendiges Utensil und einfach besser wenn man über Basalt oder Mangroven watet.

Außerdem nehme mal eine oder zwei Blisterpackungen günstiges nylonummanteltes Stahlvorfach. 4 kg und 8 kg, falls Du in der Nähe von Felsen fischst, mit.

Nach meinen Erfahrungen kann man recht schnell die Beizeiten rausbekommen wenn man mit den Einheimischen sich etwas Zeit zum austauschen nimmt.
Dabei bekommt man auch Tipps und Möglichkeiten für preiswerten Boots-Charter.

Die Dämmerung kommt in den Breiten verdammt schnell und ist zum fischen besonders gut, nach meiner Meinung sogar besser als der Sonnenaufgang.
Ansonsten: Crazy Charly geht immer  
Viel Spaß und uns ein paar Bilder. :m 

R.R. #h


----------



## Hechthunter21 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Tobago/Trinidad*

nun ist die Super Zeit auch bald vorbei...aber ich hoffe ja auf Bilder!


----------



## duck_68 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Tobago/Trinidad*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> nun ist die Super Zeit auch bald vorbei...aber ich hoffe ja auf Bilder!




Leider noch nicht, Wolfgang kommt meines Wissens erst am 23.04 wieder nach Hause - hoffentlich mit ner geilen Story#6 

Martin#h


----------

